# Woher kommen die CB User



## AMUN (4 Juni 2010)

Eine kleine Statistik


----------



## Miraculix (4 Juni 2010)

"Kennst du das Land wo jeder lacht,
wo man aus Leber Spätzle macht
wo man den Zwiebelkuchen ißt
und Most sauft aus dem Krügle...

...und wenn du 40 50 bist, schnappt dir das A_schloch zu
oh Schwabenland gelobtes Land, wie wunderbar bist Du!!!" :WOW:


----------



## Katzun (5 Juni 2010)

Miraculix schrieb:


> "Kennst du das Land wo jeder lacht,
> wo man aus Leber Spätzle macht
> wo man den Zwiebelkuchen ißt
> und Most sauft aus dem Krügle...
> ...




lol :thumbup:


----------



## neman64 (5 Juni 2010)

Ich komme aus Österreich / Burgenland


----------



## Mandalorianer (5 Juni 2010)

*...und ich Ursprünglich aus dem Auenland rofl3*


----------



## MarkyMark (4 Juli 2010)

Amerika fehlt


----------



## neman64 (4 Juli 2010)

metalmark schrieb:


> Amerika fehlt



Es steht am Ende der Liste außerhalb der BRD und da gehört auch Amerika dazu.


----------



## paspartout (7 Juli 2010)

Hooghoeggelskoog/Schleswig Holstein


----------



## Endgamer77 (7 Juli 2010)

Aus Deutschland ;-)


----------

